# Web page translation



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Years ago Chrome started offering to translate web pages. I tried it a few times the results were sort of useful. I could, with some effort figure out what it was trying to say, but it was painfully bad English. So I avoided non-English pages. A couple of weeks ago someone posted a link to a Der Spiegle article which sounded interesting so I clicked. As expected the page came up in German with a message box offering to translate it into English. With some trepidation I pressed the translate button. 

To my surprise the resulting page was very readable. I would not say that I was perfect, but I seen many English language sites which had worse grammar. Since then I have read Danish, French, and Italian sites. The translations were all easy to read. 

I had heard that in recent months Google translation had improved remarkably, but I was amazed. 

Two points seem relevant to this group. First if someone posts a link to a foreign language page, give it a try, at least if you are using Chrome. 

Second, the spectacular improvements in translation give me even greater hope for autonomous cars.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

[QUOTE="Guy Weathersby, post: 14995, member: 1893" (...) Two points seem relevant to this group. First, if someone posts a link to a foreign language page, give it a try, at least if you are using Chrome. (...)[/QUOTE]
Thanks for sharing, @Guy Weathersby !!
Since I'm the one who posted the article in German, though I then tried to provide key takeaways in English, I'm pleased to know there is a way for more here to benefit from it!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Another way to use google translate in any browser is to copy the web address of the page to be translated, browse to translate.google.com and paste the address into the text box. It will provide a translated version of the original.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Google translate is great at common, well known, well understood languages. Unfortunately Finnish does not fall into any of those categories! DOH!


----------

